# Forum More Stuff Oops!  "I should have removed it when I had the chance"

## Cecile

When we were doing the start of our project back in October or so, Moondog had the opportunity to remove the asbestos/cement sheet from the front porch ceiling and replacing with plasterboard.  As it contained asbestos, he decided not to touch it then, as we were planning on sheeting over it.  It's a very small space so considered it would not have been an issue. 
Roll on to yesterday, carrying the extension ladder out through said front porch.  BANG...a shower of dust and debris from the new hole in said asbestos cement sheet ceiling.  Needless to say, the ceiling is gone and he's in the process of (slowly) reframing it for plasterboard. 
If a professional builder offers his assistance to do an icky, dirty, pain-in-the-you-know-what job, don't say no! 
I now return you to your regularly scheduled forum.   :Cry:

----------


## Black Cat

Ouch. Hope he did not draw too deep a breath to say 'bother'! lol. I figure if I got to my age without dying of asbestosis (despite growing up surrounded by the stuff, I will be too old to care by the time a bit of exposure now, has time to take effect. But as you say, if the professionals offer to do the job (and are not charging you through the nose to do it) then let them play, I say ... It's what they did their trade training for ...

----------


## Moondog55

Well ! All I can say is that I am using the opportunity to make this old house about twenty times stronger than it needs to be

----------


## Handyjack

Give me a ladder over 4 feet and I will hit a wall or ceiling or something else when moving it.

----------


## Black Cat

are you my ex-electrician Handyjack??!! lol

----------

